# Tip to improve performance amd64 + nv driver + gnome



## macbias (Mar 1, 2009)

small tip to make gnome more enjoyable on amd64 systems running with nv driver (sacrificing some animations, etc)

set metacity reduced_resources to true

from command line:


```
gconftool-2 --set "/schemas/apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources" --type bool "true"
```

optionally, remove wireframe:


```
gconftool-2 --set "/desktop/gnome/interface/accessibility" --type bool "true"
```

you can also find these keys in menu Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor; 
{ schemas/apps/metacity/general & desktop/gnome/interface/ }

set to false to undo


----------



## crsd (Mar 6, 2009)

Using the following options in Device section with 8xxx cards and higher could improve performance too.



> Section "Device"
> <...>
> Driver          "nv"
> Option          "AccelMethod"   "EXA"
> ...


----------

